# Pheasant Hunt date is set



## BROWN ITS DOWN

chromium
Did you get my email on mine and my uncles checks


----------



## chromium

Brown,
I got your email. I don't see a problem.

Thanks..

John


----------



## lance tedora

My name is lance tedora and my dad and I would like to go on th pheasant hunt. I am T-Bug #24's nephew. We do not have a dog, and the check is being sent out asap.


----------



## kemo22

whats going on tbug-24 you gotta bring your whole family?? cant you shoot a bird all by yourself.. ha ha ha.. well we will just see who has the best gun... cant wait for the hunt...

any chance you got my chech John?? it went out on friday??


----------



## tangleknot

Kemo22,

Your check arrived yesterday, thought I'd let you know. John will be updating the stats soon, but he's out fishing. Go figure!  

Sounds like one heck of a good time!

Sincerely,

His better half!


----------



## chromium

Ok everybody, as it stands right now we have 30 people reserved for the morning and afternoon and the hunt is full.
This means that the only requests I can accept will be those who would like to be added to a waiting list. If you would like to be added to the waiting list, please post here. If people drop from the hunt, you will be notified and added to the hunt. The additions to the hunt from the waiting list will be added in the order that they were received.

Thanks for the turnout and support. I'm sure this will be an event to remember!!

-John


Click here for the Attendee / Payment / Hunt Schedule List


----------



## Whit1

John,
You should be receiving my check today or tomorrow. It was mailed on Saturday.


----------



## chromium

Thanks Whit. I'll keep one eye open.


----------



## DANN09

Well said Clay.


----------



## T-Bug #24

Kemo22:

Remember I have seen you shoot so I figured there will be plenty of extra shooting for my Nephew and Brother with you out there!


----------



## Whit1

That's an excellent reminder Clay. As you know, I don't drink and I can STILL party with the best of them........until midnight anyway........LOL!


----------



## chromium

Here is the latest list. 
If your marked as paid, I have received your check. If not and you have mailed it, I will update this list as I receive the checks. So, it may be a good idea to bookmark this page so you can check to see if I got your check.

Steinfishski will be joining us in place of Rookie1 for the morning hunt.

Click here for the latest Attendee / Paid list


----------



## Whit1

Stein is going to jump in on the morning hunt? YAHOOOO! However, he can't bring any of that darn wire line with which to set snares which might ensnarl a bird like he did on Labor Day weekend...him and that DonP..........ROTFL!!

Actually Tim could do a spawn bag tying demo......Fifty spawn bags, each containing 2-3 eggs, all done in 15 min, WHILE eating a full meal and keeping up with and adding to a multi-person discussion. The guy is that good!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

No wire? Whit LMAO, you need some bags tied? 

I'll have to dust off the old BPS and get some game loads. Looking forward to joining you all in the fields, it will be a great time. Thanks John for your efforts.

Looking to drive up Saturday afternoon (carpool anyone?), but need a place to crash Saturday night. Have sleeping bag if anyone nearby can help. Thanks, Tim


----------



## Whit1

Tim,
Last night I tied about sixty, 2-3 egg bags from one of the jars of spawn you gave me. The eggs are in excellent condition and I'll go over to Tippy to bounce them along the bottom.

It's great that you are joining the "A-Team" hunt. We'll be in GR on Thursday and Friday. How does Thursday after work at 6th St. sound to you for a bit of steelie fishing?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Thursday after work is no good. I could do the morning or lunchtime for a couple hours Thursday, or Friday after work is good just let me know. Tim


----------



## Whit1

Okay, we'll look for another time. Mom has a Dr. appt. on Friday morning. We're driving down on Thursday afternoon and leaving early Friday afternoon to come back home.


----------



## chromium

I just thought I should let everybody know that I stopped by Rips place after the Lexington outing and gave him a check for $1495.00 for a deposit on our hunt.

Dann09, your son is still on the waiting list. Will he be going?? Let me know.

I'm looking forward to it!!


Latest Attendee / Paid list 


John


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN

chromium
My uncle just got back into town,I live in New Baltimore is it possible to drop the checks off at your house this weekend???


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN

checks are on there way you should have them no later then thursday.Once again sorry for the delay


----------



## chromium

I see what your saying Ray. The only problem with putting this thing together was getting a commitment and then collecting the money. But, for the most part, everybody came through quite well and I am happy with the results.

Here was the way I looked at it. We had alot of interest in this hunt. My main objective was to take care of Rip's business interest in this venture. I did not want our group (MS) to be responsible for the reservation of hunting feilds that may not be used. The list existed to aquire a number of people interested and then to collect from them ASAP. It also was an avenue of information for all. I figured that by posting this list, it would allow people to see who was going so they could easily track attendance. I feel that if I would have only added people to the list when they paid, then I wouldn't have been able to effectivly reserve both feilds at Rips in a timely manner. Also, I could still be receiving checks just days before the event. My worst fear was that I would reserve the feilds, and a few days before the hunt I would start receiving notice from people that they couldn't make it. That would have a negative effect on Rip by not giving him proper notice so he could fill that day with another hunt. And if that situation reared it head, I would feel responsible to an extent.

Now, I can rest easy knowing that Rip is paid for an entire day for both feilds and just look forward to the hunt.

Thanks


----------



## chromium

I forgot to add this, we still have one spot available for the afternoon hunt. Let me know if you are interested.


Question:
What time is the afternoon hunt?

1:00 - 5:00


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN

Did you receive our checks yet???? You should have them today


----------



## chromium

I got your check last night, but todays mail came and I haven't got your uncles check yet.

Here is the latest list


----------



## chromium

I have received all the checks. Thanks everybody for coming through on this. Now I can rest easy knowing that Rip will be paid and we will all have great time.



Here is the latest list


----------



## quest32a

hey chromium just checked the list and i talked to my folks again tonite. my dogs hip is still bad so he probably won't be making it.


----------



## chromium

Since we have a shortage of dogs for the afternoon hunt, Heavy Duty has been kind enough to donate his guide services for the afternoon. How cool is that?

Thanks alot, that was very kind of you.


----------



## Shoeman

That is REAL cool

Thank You


----------



## Brian S

Much appreciated Heavy Duty! I know where my first bird is going 

Hope I hit one.


----------



## ESOX

HD, it's guys like you that make this site work so well. Thanks a LOT!!!!


----------



## Shoeman

Knockoff took the place of Splitshot in the Morning Hunt.

http://www.hmscollc.com/images/2003pheasanthunt.htm


----------



## fishandhunt

Thanks Heavy Duty


----------



## chromium

I am sorry to say that Whit1 had to pull out of the hunt do to an illness in the family. Hang in there Whit. 

This opens up a spot for the morning hunt. Let's put out the word and try to get it filled.

Morning Hunt Time: 8-12
Cost: $65.00

Thanks!


----------



## Shoeman

PM Riverboy
He showed some interest at the Saginaw Outing


----------



## chromium

Will do.


----------



## chromium

Riverboy can't make it. Something about a Wife and prior plans!  

So, there's still a spot open.


----------



## gunrod

Sorry to hear you can't make it Whit, I always look forward to seeing you again. I hope all is well.

I'll check on someone for the hunt. My dad may be interested if his arthritis isn't flaring up.


----------



## Brian S

The opening isn't restricted to just the AM hunt. 

If anyone wants to join in and hunt the PM, either because its more convenient or you have a friend that is on the PM hunt, I'm sure someone will volunteer to switch from the PM to the AM to make room.

Just look at it as an opening, the AM or PM can be worked out later.


----------



## quest32a

let me talk to my roomate deerhunter08 tonite. i know he had expressed some interest in going, but it was full at the time.


----------



## chromium

Ok. It's full again. Quest's roomate (deerhunter08) is coming.

Tell him to bring $65.00 on sunday John.

Click here for the latest list


----------



## knockoff64

If you haven't already, lets get the food and such straightened out here.

Pheasant outing food list


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I just got committed to plans for Saturday night. This means I'll have to leave real early from home to make the 3 hour drive Sunday morning. If anyone is interested in my spot in the am hunt please let me know. I won't drop out unless I know my spot has been filled. I was hoping to come up Sat night, but that won't happen now.

Trout, thanks for the offer to stay the night. 

Did DAN09 still want a spot for his son?


----------



## chromium

Stein,
BrianS told me that he will move to the morning hunt. You could take his spot in the afternoon if you like. All I have to do is switch the names.

Let me know.

John


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN

If its not full my boss is interested please let me know so I can get the money out tomorrow


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Brownitsdown, check your PM's

Until next outing I'm sad to say. Have fun guys.


----------



## knockoff64

I was looking forward to seeing you again.

I can understand your ordeal, we have a date night Saturday too. Thankfully, I have 1/2 your drive for this one.


----------



## unregistered55

John,

I need to know more about the times. If I remember right the afternoon hunt starts at 1pm. Does that mean we will have guns in hand and Birds Planted at 1pm? I am asking this cause I can work Sunday and I need to know how long past 3pm I am gonna be...Thanks>>>>Don


----------



## chromium

Don,
The afternoon hunt starts at 1:00 and ends around 4:00 or 4:30. Rip should have all the birds out by 1:00 and you should be able to start around then as well.

I am telling everyone to be there at Noon for the afternoon hunt.

John


----------



## unregistered55

Ok thanks John...


----------



## Shoeman

I just want to take a minute and thank John for all the work he did putting this thing together.

This type of outing was most difficult to set up. Checks, 2 hunts, scheduling and other nightmares were evident.

Thanks Man. You're the best. 

Now let's go "Blast" some birds


----------



## gunrod

I agree with Ralf. Thanks John, we know this wasn't easy and appreciate your efforts.

I think the morning hunt starts at 8am. Did we ever figure out if we had a place for some warm ups? I have a box of clay birds here that need some blasting if someone has a thrower.

I also can't find my hunting guide so I'll ask here. Do we need just a small game license? I know years ago they started some sort of preserve stamp/license (don't know if this is still in place), so do I need to get both or just my small game. I can't believe it's February and I never bought one. Damn ice has been too good.


----------



## chromium

Thanks guys. It's worth all the work to get friends together.

Pat, all you need is a small game license, that's it. I will ask about a warm up area and post here when I find out. Maybe Trout knows the answer to this.

There is still an opening for the hunt. Morning or Afternoon.

John


----------



## chromium

I just talked to Rip and we should pass on the warmups.


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN

My boss cant make it to fill the open spot for the am hunt.Been on the phone trying to find someone all day I have a call comming about 7:30 from friend who is trying to get the day off. sorry Dave


----------



## chromium

No need to be sorry Dave, take your time and don't sweat it.


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN

chromium
Is there going to be MI Sportsman Stuff to buy at the hunt???


----------



## chromium

Here are some final details about exactly how this hunt is going down:

*Morning Hunt*

People hunting in the morning hunt should arrive by 7:30 at the latest. Rip starts netting birds around that time. When you arrive, meet up with who you are hunting with. Keep in mind that there needs to be at least one dog per field. The hunt will start somewhere between 8 and 8:30 depending on how fast he can get the birds out and direct us to the fields where our groups are going to hunt. Its pretty cold out but the last time I was there we had to drive through another field to get to where we hunted. People with cars may want to keep this in mind.
Once we are there, Rip will place about half the birds (10 for a group of five hunters) and when hes done, were off. About 1 to 1-1/2 hours later, he will place the other half. The rest of the time we can walk the fields for clean-up of anything we may have missed or any other birds that have strayed into the area. The morning hunt will end at 12:30 and we need to be out by then so Rip can start placing birds for the afternoon hunt. After the hunt, we return to the clubhouse for food, drink and laughter.


*Afternoon Hunt*

Exactly the same as above, only different times. Arrive by 12:00. The hunt will start somewhere between 12:30 and 1:00 depending on how fast he can get the birds out and direct us to the fields where our groups are going to hunt.
Once we are there, Rip will place about half the birds (10 for a group of five hunters) and when hes done, were off. About 1 to 1-1/2 hours later, he will place the other half. The rest of the time we can walk the fields for clean-up of anything we may have missed or any other birds that have strayed into the area. The afternoon hunt will end at 5:00. After the hunt, we return to the clubhouse.

*Other Tidbits*

When you get there, go to the Clubhousenot the house. You can park out front somewhere out of the way and there is parking back by the clubhouse. To get to the clubhouse, follow the circle drive around behind the barn and look for the large pen that the birds are in. The clubhouse is right there.

There will be tables set up to put our food on in the clubhouse. I suggest that if you have food in a crock pot; plug it in before you hunt. 

Determine who you will be hunting with as soon as you can so we can head out to each field as a group and reduce confusion.

Bring Water, its a lot of work.

Dont forget your Hunters Orange and a Small Game license.

Bird Cleaning. Rips offers bird cleaning for $2 / Bird. Its a pretty good deal and they do a fine job. The end product is cleaned and packed in freezer bags. 

During the hunt, they may drive around and take your birds for you so you dont have to carry them around. At that time, let them know whether you would like them cleaned or not.

Fly tiers. If you want feathers, there are plenty to go around.

And finally, be safe and have fun!!



*Directions *

Rips Pheasant Farm
7274 Wildcat
Judo, Michigan 48032
15 Miles North of Port Huron
Left in Lakeport at Duffys Restaurant (Yellow blinking light)
5 Miles. On the corner of Burtch Road and Widlcat Road.

(810) 327-2035
Click here for a map to Rips


----------



## unregistered55

Alternate Directions Correct me if I am wrong:

I-69 East Toward Port Huron
Take the Wadams Exit and turn left
Continue on Wadams Road to 136 and make a left on 136
Next make a right on Wildcat rd. (by the Dorsey House???)
Stay north on Wildcat until you hit Burtch Road and Rips is right after Burtch Road on your right.


----------



## chromium

I believe that is correct Don. Thanks.


----------



## gunrod

Thanks John. I couldn't remember but thought Trout said no before but couldn't remember. Better put me in the middle so I have a wing man to clean up my misses. 

I'll see if dad is available for the hunt. He never got back to me before. Is the opening for the morning or afternoon or both. Since I'm in the morning group it would be easier if we are together. I can move to noons if necessary to accomodate.

Thanks again.


----------

